# مجموعة افلام عن الــ Safety



## bahhar2001 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجعلكم النهاردة مع مجموعة من افلام الــ Safety . 
واهدي هذه المجموعة الى اخي المهندس ماجد طاهر . 
ونبدء مع او فلم وهو عن 
Personal Safety on Deck
& 
Personal Safety on Container Ships







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F8XMRH4C







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C3X7X66X​















​


----------



## bahhar2001 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

المجموعة الثانية وهي عن الــ Fire fighting At Sea




Fire fighting At Sea ( Basic Fire Fighting ) CD 1

Fire fighting At Sea ( Basic Fire Fighting ) CD 2





Fire fighting At Sea ( Fire Prevention )





Fire fighting At Sea ( Machinery Space Fires )














​


----------



## bahhar2001 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

المجموعة الثالثة عن الــ *Liferafts &* Lifeboats




Liferafts and Open Lifeboats CD 1

Liferafts and Open Lifeboats CD 2














​


----------



## bahhar2001 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

المجموعة الرابعة عن الـــ Lifeboat




Lifeboat On-Load Release Mechanisms CD1

Lifeboat On-Load Release Mechanisms CD2














​


----------



## bahhar2001 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

المجموعة الخامسة عن الــ Lifeboats & Rescue Boats 





Enclosed Lifeboats, Freefall Lifeboats and Rescue Boats CD 1
Enclosed Lifeboats, Freefall Lifeboats and Rescue Boats CD 2
















​


----------



## bahhar2001 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

Death In Minutes
Rescue - Techniques from Confined Spaces





Death In Minutes ( Rescue - Techniques from Confined Spaces )













​


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخى بحار وجارى التحميل 

تم تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه


----------



## bahhar2001 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Holding Effective Drills




Holding Effective Drills CD 1
Holding Effective Drills CD 2












​


----------



## bahhar2001 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Fire fighting on Container Ship





Fire fighting on Container Ship CD 1
Fire fighting on Container Ship CD 2













​


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز
و جاري التحميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## bahhar2001 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Safe Cargo Stowage and Securing 






Safe Cargo Stowage and Securing CD1

Safe Cargo Stowage and Securing CD1













​


----------



## bahhar2001 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

Wast and Garbage Management 







Wast and Garbage Management CD 1





Wast and Garbage Management CD 2












​


----------



## bahhar2001 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

Operation and Maintenance of Hatch Covers 






Operation and Maintenance of Hatch Covers CD 1






Operation and Maintenance of Hatch Covers CD 2













​


----------



## السيد نور الدين (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يأخي الفاضل علي هذا المجهود الرائع وشكرا


----------



## ياسر عدلى مجاهد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مانقدر نقول غير الخير ده كله يبقى فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mariner (23 نوفمبر 2009)

لا اجد الكلام الذى يعبر عن شكرى


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس محمد وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## زيدالبقمي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ييض الله وجهك على ماقدمت اخوك المهندس زيد البقمي


----------



## حسام محي الدين (2 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم لك الف شكر على المجهود المبزول لك من كل من يهمه الامر الف الف الف شكر :20: :75: ويارب تكون من الحسنات الجرية :12:


----------



## navyman (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعطاك الله العافيه وادام عليك الصحه
دائما الى الامام 
وننتظر الجديد 
فى حفظ الله*


----------



## mohaoui (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ربى الله (28 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء.. بعد التحية ..

الموضوع من عنوانه أكثر من رائع .. 
ولكن للأسف هذا الموقع الذى تم رفع الملفات عليه غير مسموح به فى السعودية، أرجو رفع الروابط على أى موقع اخر .. ولا تحرمونا من هذا الخير ..

وتقبلوا جميعا تحياتى


----------



## @غروب@ (22 يوليو 2010)

اخوي موقع الميقا محجوب عندنا يا ريت ترفعها على موقع اخر نظرا لحاجتي لها


----------



## ملك الطيبة (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك أخي بحار على المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## sasadanger (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور موضوع جامد وفيديوهات مفيده جدا


----------



## polaire (26 أغسطس 2010)

merci infinement de ces supports interessants pour tout navigateur


----------



## محمد البشبيشى (26 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## capt.adel (24 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
جاري التحميل.....


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اعطه بكل كلمة منها حسنة و كل ثانية منها حسنة وإجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (26 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mohaman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ً جزيلا ... و يا حبذا التحميل على مواقع أخرى


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## na .za (21 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر على السيديات منموت سبع موتات بالأكاديمية ولا بيعطونا هيك سيديات


----------

